# Rothenberg-Bikemarathon



## jobeagle (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
zum 75-jährigem Vereinsjubiläum des Skiclub Rothenberg richten wir den ersten Rothenberg-Bikemarathon aus. 
Die abwechslungsreiche Strecke geht rund um Rothenberg und Glatzenstein und wird zweimal (Kurzstrecke: 37 km und 680 Hm) bzw. dreimal (Marathon: 55 km und 1020 Hm) gefahren.

Die Anmeldegebühr beträgt 30 Euro, dafür gibts aber das Bike-Trikot "Sonderedition 75 Jahre SCR". 

Weitere Infos gibts auf unserer Homepage: www.scrschnaittach.de


----------



## Giuliano.B (2. Januar 2010)

Bei mir kann man es von der Anfahrt her noch verkraften. Denke ich bin am Start . Kann´s kaum erwarten das ich wieder gesund bin und die Saison anfängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryg. (10. Januar 2010)

Hört sich gut an! Mal sehen ob´s zeitlich bei mir klappt...
Harry


----------



## Dirty.Harry (10. Januar 2010)

mhh  ma guggn ob ich zeit hab wenn ja, dann bin ich auf jedenfall dabei


----------



## jobeagle (17. Januar 2010)

Die Strecke wurde genehmigt mit der Auflage, die Abfahrt statt über Enzenreuth über Rabenshof zu machen.

Auf der SCR-Seite ist bei der Anmeldung nun auch die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste zu sehen.

Diese Woche ist wieder eine Sitzung zu dem Thema und ich werde anschliessend hier berichten, was es Neues gibt.


----------



## Tobi-161 (17. Januar 2010)

Durch die angenehme Startzeit und akzeptbale Anfahrt sicher interessant 
Ein "Startgeld-light" ohne Trikot gibts nicht?


----------



## jobeagle (17. Januar 2010)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Durch die angenehme Startzeit und akzeptbale Anfahrt sicher interessant
> Ein "Startgeld-light" ohne Trikot gibts nicht?



Ich werde da mal nachfragen...


----------



## ]:-> (18. Januar 2010)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Durch die angenehme Startzeit und akzeptbale Anfahrt sicher interessant
> Ein "Startgeld-light" ohne Trikot gibts nicht?



dito, ist um die Ecke, aber ein Light-Paket wäre sehr nett


----------



## harryg. (18. Januar 2010)

Habe mich soeben angemeldet...


----------



## jobeagle (19. Januar 2010)

Bezgl "Startgeld lite" habt ihr Post bekommen. Es gibt auf Nachfrage eine "inoffizielle Regelung".

Ansonsten wird sich die Abfahrt etwas ändern (nicht beim Berggasthof Rothenberg runter, wie im Video, sondern vorher rechts
und dann am Schlittenhang runter und wieder rüber zum Start).

Als Nächstes wird die Feuerwehr und das Rote Kreuz informiert und "ins Boot geholt". 
Wenn das Wetter passt, werden im Start/Zielbereich Tische und Bänke aufgestellt und fürs leibliche Wohl der Zuschauer gesorgt.


----------



## Tobi-161 (19. Januar 2010)

bin auch angmeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (20. Januar 2010)

Habe mich gerade auch angemeldet!


----------



## ]:-> (22. Januar 2010)

Bin auch dabei. Gerade angemeldet.
(allerdings nur auf der kurzen, bei 40km Anfahrt kann ichs mir ja erlauben  )


----------



## Schmittler (22. Januar 2010)

Du Mädchen!


----------



## ]:-> (23. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Du Mädchen!



Crosscountry-Fahrer leiden kürzer, aber intensiver 

Freu mich schon 
ciao


----------



## ovation (24. Januar 2010)

anbei ein erster Entwurf des Rothenberg-Bikemarathon Trikots

nur die harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## jobeagle (18. Februar 2010)

Aktuelles aus dem Orga-Meeting:
Wir werden im Start-Zielbereich ein Zelt aufstellen und neben Getränken gibts auch gegrillte Bratwürste und Wurst/Käsesemmeln zu kaufen.
Für die Teilnehmer ist auch gesorgt, man kann sich nach jeder Runde mit Obst, belegten Broten, Riegeln und natürlich Getränken versorgen. Auch an Kaffee und Kuchen ist gedacht.

Das Rote Kreuz und die Feuerwehr sind nun auch dabei und das Landratsamt hat grünes Licht signalisiert (aber noch nicht schriftlich). Die Strecke kann allerdings nicht abgesperrt werden, so daß an einigen Punkten auf die STVO Rücksicht genommen werden muß.
*Bitte beachtet den Meldeschluß am 12.3.* Danach werden die Trikots bestellt. Wer sich anschliessend noch anmeldet hat leider kein Anrecht mehr auf das Trikot.

Aktuell sind übrigens 53 Teilnehmer gemeldet.

Hier nochmal die URL: www.scrschnaittach.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ovation (4. März 2010)

Hallo biker, neues vom Orga-Team

hier nochmal des neuste Layout vom " Startertrikot " des Rothenberg Bikemarathons.

Wer sich noch bis 12.3.2010 anmeldet hat das Trikot sicher , danach hat man keinen Anspuch bei Meldung. ( muß ja schließlich noch gefertigt werden).
Ich denke wir werden ein paar mehr bestellen für die Nachmelder , aber wie gesagt - kein Anspruch und ob die vorhandene Größe passt ??

Bikergrüße Tomes


----------



## jobeagle (10. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte euch nochmal kurz an den Meldeschluß am Freitag erinneren. Wer also Wert aufs Jubiläumstrikot legt, sollte sich noch kurzfristig anmelden. Aktuell haben wir 162 gemeldete Teilnehmer.

Morgen ist wieder Orga-Meeting und ich werde danach wieder neue Infos haben. (Aktuell gibts Probleme mit dem Besitzer der "Zielwiese")


----------



## _Commander_ (20. April 2010)

Hallo jobeagle,

hab mich leider erst in der Nachmeldefrist angemeldet. Wie ist die Chance, ein Trikot zu bekommen?

Werde versuchen, um 9 Uhr da zu sein....

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## bikertom (20. April 2010)

kann man sich denn noch anmelden?


----------



## jobeagle (21. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Die Nachmeldefrist ist seit Freitag 16.04.2010 abgelaufen.

Leider ist es uns aus organisatorischen Gründen nicht mehr möglich Nachmeldungen zuzulassen. Wer sich noch in der Nachmeldefrist angemeldet und noch keine Startnr. hat, sollte mal heute abend in der Teilnehmerliste nachschauen ob er dann eine Startnr. erhalten hat. 
Dann  ist alles i.O. und die Startgebühr ist verbucht worden. 
Nachmeldungen am Samstag sind leider nicht möglich. Wir sind von der Resonanz echt überrascht (fast 300 Teilnehmer) und freuen uns auf euch...

(Die Trikots werden in der Reihenfolge der Zahlungseingänge vergeben solange der Vorrat reicht)


----------



## jobeagle (21. April 2010)

Kurz zusammengefasst die Änderungen an der Strecke:
Start und Ziel ist jetzt etwas oberhalb von der ursprünglich geplanten Wiese (in Höhe des unteren Listhäuschens). Auf der unteren Wiese sind wir nicht erwünscht: Bitte diese Wiese (unterhalb es Zeltes) auch nicht betreten.

Es geht beim Start hinter einem Führungsmotorad erstmal geordnet runter und das Rennen wird erst auf dem Weg in Richtung Kersbach ("Eichig") freigegeben. Die Vorderen wird das Führungsmotorrad über die Strecke leiten. 
Bei der Abfahrt gehts über Rabenshof am Festungsparkplatz vorbei und dann rechts runter wieder in den Start/Zielbereich. (Nicht vor zum Berggasthof wie auf dem Video!)

Falls was organisatorisch nicht so läuft wie geplant, sehts uns bitte nach, das ist für uns das erste Rennen in dieser Größenordnung.


----------



## rhoen-biker (22. April 2010)

Ich bin schon ganz heiß auf euer kleines Rennen! Das Wetter soll ja super gut werden!


----------



## Tobi-161 (24. April 2010)

...allerdings, hab nen g'scheiten Sonnenbrand mitgebracht. War aber auch einfach herrlich nach dem Rennen auf der Wiese liegen. Nochdazu haben die tapferen Mädls sogar das Zeug verteilt und Kisten von Flaschen rumgetragen Solch ein Engagement hab ich noch nie erlebt.

Die Strecke war echt super, schöne Wege und zwei steile Anstiege. Viele, motivierte/motivierende Streckenposten. Mir fällt nix zum kritisieren ein!
Die selbstgebackenen Riegel solltet ihr verkaufen 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## Batscher_Rhymes (24. April 2010)

Ich fands auch einfach nur SUPER!!! Hab auch nen schönen Sonnenbrand, ohje.   Hoffe mal das der Marathon nächstes Jahr wieder veranstaltet wird. Strecke war top! Und die Verpflegung vorbildlich.


----------



## Schmittler (24. April 2010)

Ihr seid doch alles Mädchen... Sonnenbrand, pffff! 

Andere Veranstalter mit teils langjähriger Erfahrung organisieren Rennen häufig nicht so gut wie ihr! Die Strecke mit der Menge an Trails war super und die Verpflegung mit dem Bringservice hat gleich die Kalorien wieder draufgepackt, die man auf der Strecke verbraten hat. Es gibt nichts zu kritisieren, gelungener Einstand, bis zum nächsten Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntzy (24. April 2010)

Ich fands auch super. Die von Vereinen mit Liebe organisierten Rennen gefallen mir fast am besten. War auch nicht zu schwer zum Saisonstart und mein Sonnenbrand hält sich in Grenzen, da ich nicht so lange wie ihr auf der Wiese gelegen habe. Hoffe, dass Rennen gibts nächstes mal wieder - Top Einstand.

Die lecker Riegel waren selbst gebacken? Da fällt mir ein, ich hab ja noch was davon..

edit: Gibt es wo Ergebnisse?


----------



## ]:-> (25. April 2010)

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank für das tolle Rennen. Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Ich fand die Strecke auch sehr gelungen (war auch alles drin was man so braucht, high-speed Passagen, schöne Wald Trails und der 24% Anstieg)! Die Organisation und die persönliche Atmosphäre im Start/Ziel mit der Verpflegung im Ziel - top.
Ein besonderes Lob an die Mädels die mit den Getränkekästen und Tabletts auf der Wiese unterwegs waren und die müden Biker versorgt haben 
Also wenn ihr sowas nächstes Jahr wieder veranstaltet bin ich dabei!

Bzgl. Ergebnislisten: da wurden welche bei der Siegerehrung verteilt und sie sollen in kürze auch online sein.


----------



## Tobi-161 (25. April 2010)

...hoffentlich wird der Film von der 29er Helmkamera auch online gestellt


----------



## jobeagle (25. April 2010)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ...hoffentlich wird der Film von der 29er Helmkamera auch online gestellt



Mal schauen was sich machen lässt: Der sch***s Halter der ContourHD hat sich leider gelockert, ich werde da auf eine Selbstbaulösung (die gottseidank hier im Forum beschrieben ist) ausweichen müssen. Das Video wird daher teilweise stark verwackelt sein. Es wird aber eine Zusammenfassung als Video geben - das dauert aber noch etwas...

Jedenfalls großes Kompliment an euch Biker, die ihr die kleinen Unzulänglichkeiten hingenommen habt:
Z. B. hat mancheiner das Ziel fast nicht gefunden 
(Ich habe die Zeiterfassung betreut und das schon mitbekommen...)

Ob es nächstes Jahr eine Wiederholung gibt steht noch in den Sternen, da es doch sehr viel Aufwand für viele Helfer erfordert und wir auch lieber auf anderen Rennen mitfahren als zuschauen zu müssen 

Übrigens: Die Ergebnislisten habe ich eben online gestellt. Der Urkundendruck ist im Laufe des Nachmittags möglich.
Hier nochmal die URL: www.scrschnaittach.de


----------



## Tobi-161 (25. April 2010)

jobeagle schrieb:


> Jedenfalls großes Kompliment an euch Biker, die ihr die kleinen Unzulänglichkeiten hingenommen habt:
> Z. B. hat mancheiner das Ziel fast nicht gefunden
> (Ich habe die Zeiterfassung betreut und das schon mitbekommen...)




ich hab auch schon die letzten paar Metern locker gemacht, aber wenn man geschaut hätte, hätte man gesehen dass das Zielbanner erst um die Kurve kommt...
Aber was solls, hat die Zeiten vielleicht um 3 Sekunden verlängert, Positionen dürften deswegen in den seltensten Fällen getauscht worden sein...


Warst Du dann der 29er Kamerafahrer? Der hat mich irgendwas wegen meinem Hinterreifen gefragt, habs aber nicht verstanden...


----------



## jobeagle (25. April 2010)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Warst Du dann der 29er Kamerafahrer? Der hat mich irgendwas wegen meinem Hinterreifen gefragt, habs aber nicht verstanden...



Nö, das war der Michl (Platz 33 Lang-gesamt), ich war der im Ziel-Pavillon mit dem roten MTB-Simulator-Shirt...


----------



## meisterschmeiss (25. April 2010)

Dem ganzen Lob kann ich nur zustimmen! Das hat trotz 210km Anreise richtig Spaß gemacht! Die Strecke war wirklich genial und die Streckenposten und Helfer die einen immerwieder angefeuert haben: nur genial! Macht bitte weiter! Danke!


----------



## Schmittler (25. April 2010)

Wie sieht das denn eigentlich mit Fotos aus? An jeder zweiten Ecke stand doch ein Fotograf.


----------



## mauntzy (25. April 2010)

HaHa... das hätte ich genauso fragen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryg. (25. April 2010)

Top Veranstaltung! Gerne wieder!


----------



## jobeagle (26. April 2010)

Kurz zu den Bildern:

Ja, es stapeln sich DVDs, Sticks und Cards mit 1000ten Bilden bei mir. Da viele Bilder auch von Profifotografen gemacht sind ist es einfach zu schade, die einfach in niedriger Auflösung ins Photoalbum oder Picasa etc. zu stellen. 
Wir planen da eine andere Lösung und ich gebe demnächst bescheid wie ihr zu euren Bildern kommt...


----------



## MartinN (26. April 2010)

Bitte bitte bitte, mit Zucker oben drauf: macht den Marathon nächstes Jahr wieder! War echt eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung!


----------



## jobeagle (28. April 2010)

Wir haben bezüglich der Bilder eine Mailingaktion an die Teilnehmer verschickt:
------------------- schnipp -----------------------
Von dem Event wurden tausende Bilder geschossen und es sind auch viele wirklich erstklassige Bilder dabei. Es waren auch Profi-Fotografen am Werk und alle Bilder wurden uns kostenfrei zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Einige der schönsten Bilder stelle ich in den nächsten Tagen in verminderter Auflösung in unser Photoalbum (Internetadresse siehe oben).

Bitte hab Verständnis dafür, daß es uns nicht möglich ist anhand der Startnummer einzelne Bilder rauszusuchen. Wir haben uns daher folgende Lösung ausgedacht:

Es wird (im Mai oder Juni) eine nur mit dem PC lesbare DVD inklusive einem vertonten Video hergestellt (mit Livemitschnitten von der Helmkamera). Die füllen wir dann bis zum Anschlag mit den besten Bildern (in Orginalauflösung). Auf der DVD wirst du dich ganz sicher wiederfinden...

Die DVD bieten wir an zum Unkostenbeitrag von 12 Euro. Falls du Interesse an der DVD hast, dann schicke mir bitte eine Mail mit der Versandadresse und überweise den Betrag auf unser Vereinskonto.

Die DVD wird dir dann nach Fertigstellung versandkostenfrei zugeschickt.
------------------- schnapp -----------------------
Die Bankverbindung habe ich hier rausgenommen. Falls ihr eine DVD bestellen wollt, dann bitte eine Mail (oder PM) an mich (webmaster#at#scrschnaittach.de).


----------



## Schmittler (28. April 2010)

Schöne Lösung!


----------

